# Truth Duty Valor on DVD



## bbupd (12 Mar 2004)

TV Show: Truth Duty Valor

Just caught the last part of an episode last night. Seems like a really cool series. Anyone else been watching it?

Sorry if its a report.. havent been online much.


----------



## chk2fung (12 Mar 2004)

Yeah, the show is definitely a good watch.  It shows some intense exercises and training that each element goes through.  Funny name for a show though seeing that Truth, Duty, Valour is the motto for RMC.  You‘d think it would be more about that institution.


----------



## tree hugger (13 Mar 2004)

Does anyone know what episodes come on when?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Mar 2004)

There was a thread not long ago listing the nights when TDV is on. Try a search and you should be able to find it.


----------



## Yes Man (13 Mar 2004)

I watched the helicopter episode this morning at 6.


----------



## jbeach95 (13 Mar 2004)

You can find the times it‘s on in each region at their website.

 http://www.truthdutyvalour.ca/


----------



## tree hugger (13 Mar 2004)

Did a search...didn‘t find what I was looking for.  Specifically, I‘d like to know when the Damage Control episode is going to be on.  I did it a few  years ago and it was a hoot!
Does anyone know when that episode will be on?  I‘d love to reminisce!


----------



## winchable (13 Mar 2004)

It know it‘s been on once already, I can‘t figure out the programming schedule, chances are it‘ll be on again.


----------



## LilMissChicky (14 Mar 2004)

Outdoor Life Network (OLN) 
TV Schedule (Pacific, Mountain, Central, Eastern, Atlantic, Newfoundland):
 http://www.tsn.ca/oln/Schedule.asp?Channel=OLN&ShowDate=Mar%2014%202004&TZ=0


----------



## GrahamD (14 Mar 2004)

The Outdoor Life Network has gone way off the original schedual for TDV.

I‘ve been trying to watch it, but they keep changing the showing times, and they keep throwing in reruns.  I stayed up late on Thursday night to watch the Helicopter episode that was schedualed on the OLN TV listings.  It turned out to be a rerun of the urban warfare episode.

I missed yesterdays shows that were supposed to be about sniper training, and I‘m crossing my fingers that they will actualy show it on Thursday.

The TDV site will tell you that the show airs on Wednesday, Saturday, and Sunday.  But in my region (Toronto) it does not air on Wednesday, or Sunday any more. Your best bet is to check out the week long schedual on the OLN web site.

As for the damage control episode, that one was on about 3 or 4 weeks ago.  It‘s possible that they will rerun it at some point though, so I‘d just keep my eye on the schedual.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Mar 2004)

Don‘t they air the same episode all week and then move to the following episode on the next Saturday?


----------



## stukirkpatrick (14 Mar 2004)

No, the scheduling appears to be messed up, what with hockey/other sports on.

I wanted to catch the helicoptor episode yesterday, but was nowhere near a television at the scheduled times - being in Shilo at the time   :soldier:  -

and the rerun spot tonight was replaced with a dog show!!!!     

I hope it plays later this week...


----------



## ErorZ (14 Mar 2004)

You should be able to catch it again on Wednesday... well usually...


----------



## nbk (14 Mar 2004)

They have been showing bull riding (not kidding) on wednesday, and instead putting it on thursdays at 9pm. Its weird that they screw up the scheduling so much. It makes it hard for a casual viewer to get in to it. You have to really be into the military and work on searching out the bloody show...


----------



## LilMissChicky (14 Mar 2004)

Saturday mornings 0600 EST folks! LOL Can‘t play any safer than that... put the VCR on, go for a good run... watch it later
Yes, I gotta admit last week was a re-run about the Vandoos but all other week was on schedule though


----------



## Enzo (15 Mar 2004)

I was expecting the sniper episode also. Instead it was about the Tactical Pilot‘s course for the Griffon. I‘ve a renewed interest after watching that episode. I like flying low. Something surprised me recently, figure I‘ll toss it out here. I‘m applying for a MARS(r) position. It should compliment my educational plans for the next few years. To my mind, making a committment to the navy is a done deal. When my education is completed and I‘m ready to remuster over, I assumed that I‘d be going into a MARS position. This is a possibility. The recruiters mentioned that it doesn‘t have to be so. Remustering to reg force does not neccessarily restrict one to their current trade. They asked if I would be interested in a Pilot position, or at least to keep an open mind to it, etc... This seemed unusual to me, why spend the next 3-4 years training to be a MARS officer, only to start over as a pilot? Wouldn‘t it make more sense to carry on in the trade I will be doing? That‘s my thinking. Apparently it doesn‘t have to be that way. So it‘s something to think about. I miss being in a cockpit and I‘d enjoy flying rotary, but that‘s a decision to make a few years from now.

Odd how this system works eh? Trained infantry, return as a MARS and then switch to pilot? WTH, might as well try the food on each base I suppose.

Good chance at the time I‘ll just continue on w/ MARS, I‘m getting too old for all of this retraining.


----------



## GrahamD (16 Apr 2004)

I was just wondering, for all those who watched the para course episode, why did all those new CF members get access to the course within 1 year of BMQ?

I missed the first 10 minutes, I don‘t know if they gave the answer to my question in that segment or not.

What did interest me is that they did exceptionaly well (5 retests), so that even that one hard *** instructor expressed that he was suprised and impressed.
It seems that they did as well or better than courses filled with people who worked their asses off to get into it and who have been in the CF for at least 3 years.

I have to say, I‘m not even in the CF (yet), and I felt that it was unfair that this group got pushed ahead of everyone waiting to get on that course.
Maybe there was a valid reason why they got into it, but I didn‘t hear one.


----------



## MikeM (16 Apr 2004)

Yeah, I just watched that episode myslef, I will most likely be going on the course myself in the summer, so it was a very informative thing for me.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Apr 2004)

> I have to say, I‘m not even in the CF (yet), and I felt that it was unfair that this group got pushed ahead of everyone waiting to get on that course.
> Maybe there was a valid reason why they got into it, but I didn‘t hear one.


They may have been in a jump company, so they actually _need_ to get the training to perform their duties in the company, as opposed to someone else you wants to take the course.


----------



## Duotone81 (16 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


One guy actually said he‘d get the boots from his company (parachute company)if he didn‘t get his wings. One other dude said he was amazed he got the course so early in his career. Luck of the draw perhaps.


----------



## GrahamD (16 Apr 2004)

I see, so its possible to picked up by a parachute company straight out of MOC training?

Is this strictly luck of the draw subject only to openings requiring immediate replacement?
 Or are those openings filled by carefully selected candidates selected based on their demonstrated superior performance?

Would it make any difference whatsoever having some skydiving experience prior to enlistment?


----------



## D-n-A (16 Apr 2004)

having skydiving experiance doesnt mean much to the airborne from what I‘ve heard
example
    http://3rcrparacoy.homestead.com/LEG.html    

as for getting into the Jump Coy straight out of MOC training, depends, for example with the infantry, if your on a 3rd Battalion run BIQ, they sometimes offer the jump course(and airborne coy, if theres an opening I assume) to the top canditdate, as for other ways of fast tracking into the airborne, I dunno

its easiery for a reg force infanteer to get the course, then other trades though from what I hear


----------



## GrahamD (21 Apr 2004)

LOL, that link is funny.

I totally hear the message too.  I saw a couple of pretty hard landings on that episode of TDV.  You don‘t really hit that hard in skydiving unless you forget to flare, flare high, or have a slow speed malfunction of some sort.
I‘m guessing all that gear has a lot to do with it.

Anyway, I‘ve never done a night jump either, but I can imagine it‘s really intense.  I felt nervous for those guys just watching it.

As for "experience" I realise that "parachuting" and "skydiving" are different skill sets and that really the only advantage civilian skydives could offer a person, is the knowledge that you won‘t freeze up or panic when your turn comes to get out of the plane.

That almost never happens anyway though, and the advantage would be gone after everyone has their first jump under their belt.  After that, people can hardly keep themselves IN the plane, they want to jump out again so bad.

Anyway, thanks for the info, I guess its pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Klinkaroo (9 Jan 2008)

Does anyone know where I could get Truth Duty Valor on DVD. I checked amazon.ca and searched the internet and this forum and have come up dry. I loved watching that show.


----------



## Maclimius (9 Jan 2008)

http://www.truthdutyvalour.ca/


----------



## Klinkaroo (9 Jan 2008)

Now how the hell did I miss that...


----------



## Spartan (9 Jan 2008)

It is a good series, and is made in cooperation with the CF - I'm just wondering if the CF has capitalized on this opportunity to utilize these indepth documentaries as resources available at the CFRC or in recruiting drives. Seems that they have covered alot of the trades or activities of the CF quite well...


----------



## karl28 (9 Jan 2008)

It is a good series just wish they sold the DVD seasons at some where like Sam the record man never been comfortable with buying stuff on line .


----------



## Klinkaroo (9 Jan 2008)

My Guidance councelor at school had these on DVD given to him by the recruiting center. Guess they just don't use them as much as you would think.

Has anyone else noticed the price tag? Normaly a tv series goes for about 50 dollars a season... these are going for 60 dollars for 3 episodes...


----------



## BorisK (21 Oct 2014)

At risk of a serious necropost : Anyone have any luck in the past couple trips around the sun buying these episodes?  The link to the website is dead, and no where online can I seem to find the entire episode lineup for viewing or purchase.  

I have a few episodes but I would like the entire bundle.


----------



## opcougar (27 Oct 2014)

Are you sure you scoured the usual online sources, and could find the complete package?


----------



## BorisK (27 Oct 2014)

Thus far no luck.  I am continuing to give it a solid effort but so far no indication of any retailers or publishers.  

Will certainly post if I find anything, but if anyone has had luck please do share.  

Best


----------



## Rheostatic (28 Oct 2014)

Many, if not all of the episodes can be found on Youtube.


----------



## BorisK (28 Oct 2014)

Only a handful of episodes (5 or so) are available, and although quite a few others (thought not all) show up in search results on YouTube, they are often 1-5 minute clips and not entire episodes.  

I've looked pretty extensively for links (that aren't broken such as the TDV website) and retailers, so far no luck.  

Will try and contact the producer next I think.  Will post results.  

If anyone has any luck please do share. 

Best


----------



## BorisK (28 Oct 2014)

I just noticed Mike Bobbitt did an interview with Colin McKeown - producer of the series - a little while back.  

 http://army.ca/forums/threads/4556.0/nowap.html

I will message Mike and see if he has any contact info or could maybe point me in the right direction.  

Cheers

*edited to Spell Bobbitt correctly*


----------

